# Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread*****

Im about to dive in to the wonderment that is Recaro seatting. Im not ready to post pics,but am recovering a set of nice seats to match my fresh interior.








So, being that I put official in the thread title, lets make this thread legit. 
No OEM Seats without recaro stitched or embossed in them. We all know recaro makes VW Seats, but lets keep this to the Recaro Labeled Seats.
321 go......


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*









































lets see some more retrims.


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

Will this do


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

mine


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (Praks)*









From an RS America. Sorry, no Recaro stitched in these.


_Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX at 12:04 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_


















I love porsche sport seats
So if anyone has a spare set, let me know








I am particularly looking for 964 sports


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

Rycou34...that WILL do just fine.....lol
Nice ones guys, lets see some more!!!!


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (wzach)*


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (SLC4EVER)*

soooo....You retrimming one set in oem Biege for the 94?








Or just keeping these to brag that you have some of the hottest seats on the planet?


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_soooo....You retrimming one set in oem Biege for the 94?









Nah, I'm retrimming a brand new set of cloth V2's in beige leather.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (SLC4EVER)*



By comparison, boring Recaro SRD...
-Wayne


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (SLC4EVER)*


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_











Lol, those are mine








oe Corrado Recaro's retrimmed in oe MK1 Golf Cabrio Sportline Recaro Edition cloth and leather at the sides&back...The only one set in existance in my country (yes, it's a really small country, lol







)
Here's a few more:


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedYellowWhite)*








yes your seats, and one of my favorite sets to be honest. I love the fact you used an older Recaro Cloth and retrimmed the rears to match. 
I wasnt happy about it when I was still with a Biege interior and dreaming of factory biege recaro's though....








No worries now haha.
This thread should be bigger.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

ill trade somebody a kidney for just one of those Recaro A8s


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wayne92SLC* »_
<img title="This image has been resized. Original size: 1024x768" style="max-width: 800px;" src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2421/3995139529_7577beaf25_o.jpg" border="0" height="600" width="800">
By comparison, boring Recaro SRD...
-Wayne


I love SRD's how well do they fit in the car? I have heard they are a bit tight against the center console


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I love SRD's how well do they fit in the car? I have heard they are a bit tight against the center console

The fit is awesome. The side bolster is no closer to the center console than the OEM seat. The seat itself is a little tight on me. At 235 pounds--it's a little like putting 6 gallons of crap in a 5 gallon bucket. It sure holds me tight tho. With the 4-point Schroth harness, I feel pretty secure on the auto-x course.
I bought the seat from Speedware Motorsports as well as the Corrado mounting bracket. Very beefy. Plus it mounts just as low as the OEM seat. I guess some other brackets can result in reduced head room.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_ill trade somebody a kidney for just one of those Recaro A8s









As long as I get the 24k gold kidney stones with it, we have a deal.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wayne92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wayne92SLC* »_
I bought the seat from Speedware Motorsports as well as the Corrado mounting bracket. Very beefy. Plus it mounts just as low as the OEM seat. I guess some other brackets can result in reduced head room. 

Thank you, you have just confirmed what i need to do for my recaro set. 
I cant use the MK2 power brackets the Trophy's have cause im 6'4", and emailed speedware on the bracket and slider combo. Is the slider the Recaro one they sell?



_Modified by wzach at 1:43 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wayne92SLC* »_
The fit is awesome. The side bolster is no closer to the center console than the OEM seat. The seat itself is a little tight on me. At 235 pounds--it's a little like putting 6 gallons of crap in a 5 gallon bucket. It sure holds me tight tho. With the 4-point Schroth harness, I feel pretty secure on the auto-x course.
I bought the seat from Speedware Motorsports as well as the Corrado mounting bracket. Very beefy. Plus it mounts just as low as the OEM seat. I guess some other brackets can result in reduced head room. 


Good to hear! I am going to pick up a used set for my car and have them re-upholstered. But glad what I heard about how they fit is wrong


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SkootySkoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkootySkoo* »_ill trade somebody a kidney for just one of those Recaro A8s









no kidneys necessary








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4397145


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (pileofredparts)*

It's too bad that's not a V2.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
Thank you, you have just confirmed what i need to do for my recaro set. 
I cant use the MK2 power brackets the Trophy's have cause im 6'4", and emailed speedware on the bracket and slider combo. Is the slider the Recaro one they sell?


Yes, the sliders are from Recaro.
Here's a decent pic of the sliders with the seat bracket (although, the seat bracket was not finished--see next pic for completed bracket).


-Wayne


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wayne92SLC)*

This kind of gives you an idea of the seat height with the Speedware Motorsports seat bracket with Recaro sliders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wayne92SLC)*









Awesome. I was worried about driving with the sunroof open for my big head to fit.......








haha


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

LOL! I'd be more concerned about your adams apple clearing the steering wheel!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Who has a link to the A8 club thread?
This thread needs a pic of leebro61's Recaro interior.
V2 A8's up front with the rears freshly recovered in the Orig matching party pattern 
The Canadian black recaro cloth cards finish it off.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Lee's


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

OK, that is 6 sets of A8's already. ridiculous. haha
MOAR


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

Nice! ....except for the big gay Recaro logo's. 
Makes me want to get off my ass and get the new set finished.


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

I've been thinking about doing the baseball glove stitch, looks good, but maybe needs to done better, more audi like

_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

like this


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
I love SRD's how well do they fit in the car? I have heard they are a bit tight against the center console

They do with Wedge Engineering's brackets.
Those are the brackets I had, and had to cut down the "feet" for them to fit properly.
We can thank Thatcher, I believe, for Speedware's Corrado brackets. I believe he had the make the mounting brackets when he worked there, so that he could mount Recaros properly in his red Corrado.
Pic from the past:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Krazee)*

First off, here's a very relevant thread:
How to modify VW brackets to make A2 OEM Recaros sit at the proper lower height to work in a Corrado...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1003021

Second, here are mine: OEM VW Recaro Trophy's covered in leather, mounted on my custom brackets. Lowest possible seating position in a Corrado, about 1" lower than regular brackets using Recaro sliders. 

I went with the Trophy's instead of OEM Euro Corrado Recaros because the bolsters are about 2" deeper and 1" thicker - much more lateral support. 



























_Modified by g60racer at 5:49 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (g60racer)*

I have 3 sets of these








4th Set tomorrow 
Page 2 Ownd


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*

1 pic of Lee's A8's seats.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60racer* »_First off, here's a very relevant thread:
How to modify VW brackets to make A2 OEM Recaros sit at the proper lower height to work in a Corrado...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1003021

Second, here are mine: OEM VW Recaro Trophy's covered in leather, mounted on my custom brackets. Lowest possible seating position in a Corrado, about 1" lower than regular brackets using Recaro sliders. 

I went with the Trophy's instead of OEM Euro Corrado Recaros because the bolsters are about 2" deeper and 1" thicker - much more lateral support. 



























You did an awesome write up on modifying the bases. 
Im not sure i want the trouble of power, and since I'm so tall, the seat all the way down is the only choice and the speedware brackets are the only non power option i would consider.
I too am recovering a set of Trophy Recaros for my Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Toffee is going to start http://www.recarowhores.com


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

My set of original trophy's


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_Toffee is going to start http://www.recarowhores.com









hahaha
probably gonna sell a set or 2 and get some pole positions


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Now he sells a set. I have too many seats as it is, and not a bad deal for these seats. I traded OEM Corrado Biege that was busted for some busted power recaros. The drivers seat is a little hurt, but nothing some fresh leather wont fix.
here's the set im refinishing. 
The cat is enjoying them more now, but im positive when they are done and match my interior 2 tone, with black stitching, Ill be happy about it.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump 4 Moar.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*









My A8's


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (K04A1)*

I'm gonna need something soon. The stock canadian recaros are not nearly snug enough. Are the a8s a little tighter? or are they available in different sizes. I wouldn't mind even just getting 1 for me.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_ My A8's










Are perfect for a beautiful car. How come the backs arent carbon?


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_









Win! minus the NA belts of course


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GT TDI Golf)*

Here's mine...........


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

One thing that drives me nuts with re-done interiors is when the seats are puffy


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
Are perfect for a beautiful car. How come the backs arent carbon?









I tossed them in toward the end of the season just to get them in as I worked on the car for the last year and wanted to take a break. I was planning on it but now the car is gonna get parted


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_One thing that drives me nuts with re-done interiors is when the seats are puffy

x2

_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
I was planning on it but now the car is gonna get parted

orly.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*

Yep, Posted it as a whole and no serious bites. Alot of offers but nothing that will work. It will be posted soon


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_Yep, Posted it as a whole and no serious bites. Alot of offers but nothing that will work. It will be posted soon

hm, could be really interested.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
You did an awesome write up on modifying the bases. 
Im not sure i want the trouble of power, and since I'm so tall, the seat all the way down is the only choice and the speedware brackets are the only non power option i would consider.
I too am recovering a set of Trophy Recaros for my Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Thanks. My original seat bracket mod did retain the power adjustment, but if you look more closely at the schematics for the finalized version in that thread, I dumped the power adjustment in favor of dropping the seat another inch. It sits low, and that's what you get. Perfect for anyone 6' or taller. By incorporating the OEM mounting rails into a fabbed bracket, it eliminates another inch from aftermarket brackets such as Wedge or Speedware, which require Recaro sliders on top of the bracket.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
I was planning on it but now the car is gonna get parted


WTF!?


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bdfcorrado)*

What are A8's going for now days?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fourty-Six and Two)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_
24k gold kidney stones


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
Are perfect for a beautiful car. How come the backs arent carbon?









Carbon Fiber Recaro A8 seat back group buy? No, seriously...








Wzach, you are lucky you didn't come sit in my A8s when I was still in FL. Once you do, it makes it difficult to appreciate anything else... except maybe for Sportster CS', but they don't really match the era of the car.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

haha, not lucky is more like it. 
Until I get some sponsors or rich parents adopt me, I do not see A8's in my future.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_haha, not lucky is more like it. 
Until I get some sponsors or rich parents adopt me, I do not see A8's in my future. 


There are deals to be had. I have less invested in my A8's (which were essentially ~new) than I would have had into a pair of new SRD's (or Speeds as they are called now).


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Corrado 16V OEM leather/ cloth int*

Snagged these in PA last year.
Euro 16V leather/ cloth combo.
























The leather's getting redyed this winter too when my car's torn down.
And I'm modifying these so I can have power brackets; hope to hit the powdercoater next month.








Running on street shop brackets for now.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (g60racer)*

























2 of the 4 sets ive owned....i miss the grey leather ones....











_Modified by hubbell at 8:03 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_










Love this.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

MOAR hot seats plz......


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (cootscoot5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cootscoot5* »_










Whole lotta fine fuggin' Recaros in hea!!!!


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (wzach)*









I'm in need of these bases and/or the components, mainly switches the the plastic cover they mount to!
ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (wzach)*









I'm in need of these bases and/or the components, mainly switches the the plastic cover they mount to!
ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (bertocolon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bertocolon* »_








I'm in need of these bases and/or the components, mainly switches the the plastic cover they mount to!
ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!


I'd love to have a set of those


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_One thing that drives me nuts with re-done interiors is when the seats are puffy

Mine were done that way for a reason...............see the hand control?........Being disabled one must look after the skin on their butts. Every person that has sat in the Recaros loves the comfort of the seats now. In time they should look less puffy while still providing the support I need..........thanks for your opinion though


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Passsssat)*

Mine:


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rycou34)*









Anyone know the name of these? Saw a red set for sale on here before that I really wanted to pick up


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cootscoot5)*

Arent they Recaro Trophy seats?


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wompa)*

didnt think the trophy's had mesh headrests though?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cootscoot5)*

bertocolon you are old time poster, why do you fail at simple things, or fail to delete the double posts?? delete that shiz. 

Those are Saleen Mustang Style Recaros, mesh came on those factory, they are NOT trophy's although the bolsters are almost as big. Some other cars also recieved these seats. Made in the late 70's early 80's IIRC. 

edited for a little mistaken id, while posting at work. 
1 "d" inrado though










_Modified by DUBZAK at 8:11 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

those recaros were also availible in certain 3rd gen TA's and fox body mustang GT's


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Aha! I thought they were Trophys with a custom made mesh... I have learned something today


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Edit
sorry for the rant, took it the wrong way. Thanks for the info on the seats. If anyone has some for sale please let me know.


_Modified by cootscoot5 at 7:18 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread*****


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

Red X's. Damnit!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

here lemme fix that for you:


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

Aww hell, I'm retarded.
Thanks for the fix.


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (travisorus rex)*

my srd's with a fresh re wrap in tan leather


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Minty Fresh Biege...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi401* »_my srd's with a fresh re wrap in tan leather 


















Get some day shots of that for me please!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (wzach)*

clean examples here wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Get some day shots of that for me please!

dont have any unfortunately of the entire interior in the light only shots are with the doors closed







next year


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi401* »_
dont have any unfortunately of the entire interior in the light only shots are with the doors closed







next year 


:-( any more shots of it at all? I <3 SRD's and beige leather


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
:-( any more shots of it at all? I <3 SRD's and beige leather









sorry brother this is the only other shot i have







maybe if you search around alittle there might be pics that someone else could have taken. if it helps i won 1st place for corrados at broke down this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if you do come accross any shots please let me know though


----------



## ridefuel (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
hahaha
probably gonna sell a set or 2 and get some pole positions 

If your really gonna sell a set post it in here too, takes too long to scan classifieds.


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (wzach)*

Does anybody know of a good place that can do the reupholstery of my interior?
Thanks alot!!


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (wzach)*

I am psyched about these but one set has to go..
VANILLA TAN




A8 Black


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

are those a8's for sale?


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_are those a8's for sale?









Maybe, one of either the A8's or the Corrado Recaro's sets has to go...


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (bertocolon)*

Bought me a set of these:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (sbatens)*

Those look great!!!
Nice first post, welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Stuff here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

Classic c's? Anyone got a set in there Corrado? Anyone know if they will fit?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cootscoot5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cootscoot5* »_








Anyone know the name of these? Saw a red set for sale on here before that I really wanted to pick up

i love that interior so much !!!!
this make me wanting to redo my interior so bad .....


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: ****Official Corrado RECARO Seat thread**** (bertocolon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bertocolon* »_








I'm in need of these bases and/or the components, mainly switches the the plastic cover they mount to!
ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!

Just happened on this thread. The bases pictured are a pair that I bought from ebay.de and resold. The switches are the same size and electrically identical to B3 Pasasat sunroof switches. If any one needs them, I have dozens.

























_Modified by suburbangeorge at 12:33 PM 2-20-2010_


_Modified by suburbangeorge at 12:35 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that would be awesome but Corrado Power Bases are the unicorn of OE Recaro bases for us in the US. 
Anyone else have some hot seats?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

I've mounted mine but my main pc is down, so no pictars
for what its worth they are fresh


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR SEX)*

I am dying to see these in. I demand pics!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone have anything new and exciting?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

I never posted pics of mine ill get some pics up later


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

VR SEX said:


> I never posted pics of mine ill get some pics up later


 Please do


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

Stock leather recaros with a little added color :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

^hawt, but that pic is such a tease. :laugh:


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


> Anyone have anything new and exciting?


 i just ordered a bracket and a slider from a member. im retaining the auto seatbelts though until i get a 8 pt cage then ill put in a harness.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I dug back through this thread (because who doesn't like looking at Recaro's?) and realized all of my finished pics are down or missing. Might as well update the links... unfortunately the seats/interior are dusty in all shots  

Setup: 
* Original Recaro A8 V2's (probably less than ~500 miles on each seat, if not way less) 
* OEM Recaro Power bases 
* OEM Recaro rear seats (center inserts retrimmed) 
* OEM Recaro door cars (front and rear) 

























































Power bases... :what:


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

Sooo nice Lee! Gotta be 1 on the nicest interiors on here.:beer:


----------



## hugmyvdub (Aug 28, 2007)

bertocolon said:


> I am psyched about these but one set has to go..
> VANILLA TAN
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2861151990014580954fERELR


http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2861151990014580954fERELR


I F-ing love these.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> Anyone have anything new and exciting?


 I do, but I am not sharing.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Krazee said:


> I do, but I am not sharing.


 

I guess I'll hope to see it in person.


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Toffeerado said:


> I have 3 sets of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry for using your pic toffee!

I have a set of these if anyone is interested. Front & Rear Seats, Front late model door cards in dark grey.
Rears in great shape..............Fronts need to be built, no bases or hardware!

IM me for details!


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

OEM leather black


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

sbatens said:


> Bought me a set of these:


 bought other ones 
















Sam


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Corrado9A said:


> OEM leather black


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

Corrado9A said:


> OEM leather black


 Sorry OP! I had to quote this. I salivate over the OEM leather black Recaros. I know the OP didnt want this stuff in here but I gotta say it just looks so much better than anything else..... _including_ the A8s! 

But that's just my honest opinion.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Lurch Legs said:


> Sorry OP! I had to quote this. I salivate over the OEM leather black Recaros. I know the OP didnt want this stuff in here but I gotta say it just looks so much better than anything else..... _including_ the A8s!
> 
> But that's just my honest opinion.


 Hahaha, na man, the OP is me.... and those OE Recaros have the "Recaro" Embossed into the leather. They count. :laugh: The standard Corrado seats maybe made by Recaro, but they aren't special enough to have that on them. 

Carry on gents. 

and 9A has 2 Sick Corrado's. :thumbup: the 95's interior is the cleanest black leater Recaro set I've seen, and its OEM!!!!!


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

DUBZAK said:


> those OE Recaros have the "Recaro" Embossed into the leather. They count. :laugh: The standard Corrado seats maybe made by Recaro, but they aren't special enough to have that on them.
> the 95's interior is the cleanest black leater Recaro set I've seen, and its OEM!!!!!


 Right on! Is that the 95 interior pictured above? Was it just 95 that had that interior with the embossed leather power recaros? Europe and Canada only or something?


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

all OEM recaros had the lettering emboosed. Its just that some people re-trim the seats and therefore lost it. 
My C is 94 and i think you could find this interior on 93s as well but not 100% sure on that. 

Thanks for the compliments, but i think that some of the best Corrados are over there, not here in Spain


----------



## dj_singh (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought i'd just share my resently retrimmed seats with you guys. You will notice something a bit different about these corrado recaros :laugh:.

The embossed logo is what recaro used on the corrado recaro leathers and also newer seats like mk3/4 golf etc, not sure about mk2 leather recaros.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

dj_singh said:


> I thought i'd just share my resently retrimmed seats with you guys. You will notice something a bit different about these corrado recaros :laugh:.
> 
> The embossed logo is what recaro used on the corrado recaro leathers and also newer seats like mk3/4 golf etc, not sure about mk2 leather recaros.


these would perfect suit my corrado :thumbup:


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

not dun but close for now


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

g6raddo said:


> not dun but close for now


Close to getting re-wrapped? Or getting the black interior? :sly:  

Nice seats, but they need some love.


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

yes sir im actually going to wrap them myself i baught a machine a few months ago just collecting all the necessary parts.. how you been bud!


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

this was kinda a bitch to get in especially trying to retain the stock auto seatbelt.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

wed3k said:


> this was kinda a bitch to get in especially trying to retain the stock auto seatbelt.


Thats why your new Recaro has a spot for a Hanress.  :laugh:
Planning on a second seat to match the drivers side soon?


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

have to get my mig welder first so i can tack the cage in first.

no plans on getting another seat, it looks goofy but i just dont have the 500 to spend on another setup and the passenger side door doesnt open so needless to say, i wont be taking the car on any dates. corrado IS my relationship.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*I'm on these seats like a hobo on a ham sandwich*



dj_singh said:


> I thought i'd just share my resently retrimmed seats with you guys. You will notice something a bit different about these corrado recaros :laugh:.
> 
> The embossed logo is what recaro used on the corrado recaro leathers and also newer seats like mk3/4 golf etc, not sure about mk2 leather recaros.


I've got to find out how to get a thigh bolster or adjustment on my Recaro!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dj_singh said:


> I thought i'd just share my resently retrimmed seats with you guys. You will notice something a bit different about these corrado recaros :laugh:.
> 
> The embossed logo is what recaro used on the corrado recaro leathers and also newer seats like mk3/4 golf etc, not sure about mk2 leather recaros.


Those don't look like VW Recaros...maybe Ford (Escort/Sierra) ones? Looking very nice regardless :thumbup:
My buddy has a set of Ford Recaros in his MK1 Cabriolet:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

petethepug said:


> I've got to find out how to get a thigh bolster or adjustment on my Recaro!


Those are recaro ls - lea or recaro "customs" almost all of the ls's came with extendable leg rest. I have 2 sets right now, sure i could let one go...


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

here are some of our recaro recovers


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> here are some of our recaro recovers...


Very nice work :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

^ Agreed! Those look fantastic! 

Might have to give you a jingle when I pull my leather Recaro trophies out of the wreck...


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Mine


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

i would love to have those seats in my car. would match the grey interior almost perfect :thumbup:
actually i thought of going (if i had the $$) some kind of cream or cognac-colored but the grey seats are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Torsten said:


> i would love to have those seats in my car. would match the grey interior almost perfect :thumbup:
> actually i thought of going (if i had the $$) some kind of cream or cognac-colored but the grey seats are awesome :thumbup:


Thanks, heres a couple pics of them installed in a mk2 jetta. The rear should be done soon


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

*Recaro A8 1st gen repair kit*

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask but I'll try.
Bought recently two A8s in mint black leather for my Corrado but they have the usual problem for the 1st gen - broken seat bases. I plan to make a high quality fiberglass replicas instead of just patching them.

New bases will be virtually indestructible - I saw examples of the products from the shop I turned to and get pretty excited. They use vacuum molding process and best quality resins as they specialize in full body fabrications for dragsters. They promised to make a replica which will be impossible to brake with the normal usage. They also can make the outer visible sides covered in carbon fiber or kevlar-carbon upon request.

So, down to the point: if I request several pairs of seats I can get the price down to reasonable $300 per seat or $600 per pair (currently it is $800 per pair). The price is still high, but take into consideration that single base consists of 4 pieces glued together, produced with the best quality materials and factory-level production process, and the ready base has very little dimension error margins otherwise the padding and upholstery won’t come on.

I'm not expecting any commitments or prepayments, just want to know if there is any interest for such a product at this price. If you are interested - please PM me. The purchase decision will be made upon photos of ready product - naked and assembled.


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I like that ^ :thumbup:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Rallye 1.8T said:


>


For a moment there, I regretted selling my CHs.

I like where you are headed. :thumbup:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

And the Breeze rolled in and I.............

I am Jealous , cant wait to see the whole car together looks great so far:beer:


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks guys :beer::beer:


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

paint color code?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

jettalvr41 said:


> paint color code?


White is filler , red is LP3G Flashrot


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

Finally got them installed



















































They are mint, the only thing is I'm missing the lower plastic trim pieces. If anyone has a lead on a set PLEASE let me know.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Look great zeb - why not mod a mk2 power recaro cover to work, should be about the same minus the switch


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Look great zeb - why not mod a mk2 power recaro cover to work, should be about the same minus the switch


Thanks Ron! Yeah I'm thinking I might do that. I wanted to get the Correct ones specific to these Corrados but I cannot find them any where! They are obsolete from VW or else I would just get them at work. Oh well the search continues...


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

If you want to test a set of the mk2 styles lmk, have a few laying around here


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

Thanks homie! Yeah that would be great! We'll set up a time and date soon.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

Rallye 1.8T said:


> White is filler , red is LP3G Flashrot


filler? like a sealer coat?


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

Another A8 mk1s:


























Not finished yet - backs will be most probably covered in carbon vinyl like the lower parts.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks awesome:thumbup:---I was pulling hard to try and get this done for this season but due to shipping was unable to follow through with purchasing a set of a8s. So jealous, keep us updated! 

Ne pics of the whole car?


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

Radvr6T said:


> Ne pics of the whole car?


Yep, I have some. The most recent ones:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)




----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Do want.


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

Anybody have a idea where I can find material for semi-leather recaro seats ? Sample of material below.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I got my recaro replacement seating from Joe at capital seating in the UK. I'll dig up an email address for you. I just sent him some sample pics and he happened to have some in stock.


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

qbejs said:


> Anybody have a idea where I can find material for semi-leather recaro seats ? Sample of material below.


Or you can buy used passenger seat upholster and use it on the driver's seat.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Pretty sweet color:thumbup: So jealous of the seats



pako said:


> Yep, I have some. The most recent ones:


----------



## shortyaa (Aug 6, 2011)

rycou34 said:


> Will this do


Hey man I see that you installed those harnesses without a harness bar and it looks like you used the rear seat belt latches. Is mounting harnesses this way safe? The automated seat belt on my corrado is broken and i thought racing seats and harnesses would be an awesome alternative to fixing the OEM seat belt. As much as i want to put harnesses i also want to be able to sit people in the rear seats. Please help with my dilemma:banghead:


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

qbejs said:


> Anybody have a idea where I can find material for semi-leather recaro seats ? Sample of material below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any VW OEM Recaro fabric is more or less never been available. as someone mentioned if you can find a car with the same interior fabric... cannibalize it.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

qbejs said:


> Anybody have a idea where I can find material for semi-leather recaro seats ? Sample of material below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many of you guys would be interested in this fabric if i was to have it reproduced? I have a perfect sample here that has never seen a minute of sunlight and have been playing with the idea of having it replicated. 

The price would be around $120 a yard, you need between 2-3 yards to do a set of recaro ls inserts.

If you guys are interested shoot me an IM


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Cant you do some more fabrics than just the grey/blue?? I would love this one!!!










The grey/dark grey one...


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Wompa said:


> Cant you do some more fabrics than just the grey/blue?? I would love this one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is black monza and we are actually already having it made. Should have it in about 2 months.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> How many of you guys would be interested in this fabric if i was to have it reproduced? I have a perfect sample here that has never seen a minute of sunlight and have been playing with the idea of having it replicated.
> 
> The price would be around $120 a yard, you need between 2-3 yards to do a set of recaro ls inserts.
> 
> If you guys are interested shoot me an IM


How about some Interlagos cloth?









:thumbup:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

shortyaa said:


> Hey man I see that you installed those harnesses without a harness bar and it looks like you used the rear seat belt latches. Is mounting harnesses this way safe? The automated seat belt on my corrado is broken and i thought racing seats and harnesses would be an awesome alternative to fixing the OEM seat belt. As much as i want to put harnesses i also want to be able to sit people in the rear seats. Please help with my dilemma:banghead:


He has the belts mounted correctly. No need for a harness bar, just attach to C-pillar point for Schroth Rallye 3 harnesses. If they are 4 points, outboard shoulder to C-pillar, inboard shoulder to rear receptacle mount.


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

My Recaro's


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Sebavw (Oct 21, 2008)

Hah! nice, but smaller size should be better  greets


----------



## shortyaa (Aug 6, 2011)

Krazee said:


> He has the belts mounted correctly. No need for a harness bar, just attach to C-pillar point for Schroth Rallye 3 harnesses. If they are 4 points, outboard shoulder to C-pillar, inboard shoulder to rear receptacle mount.


Thank you for the info and as I looked up what the rear receptacle was(I still don't really know what it is) I found a picture of your seat setup on a different thread and I always thought four points where better than three but i notice in your setup your harnesses look like four points and seam to provide the same protection but look easier to install considering I have no idea what a rear receptacle is. Any thoughts between 3 points vs. 4 points?


----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

pako said:


>


 Did Iget this right: the picture shows Recaro A8´s with corrado "oem" recaro electrics? Is that just a bolt on or does it need some modifications? 

I have been looking for nice set of CS and would love to have them electrized. But I´m wondering if I should buy first those oem recaros to get the "base"..


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

The motorized height adjustment is in the base, so yes that would work. But you would need to modify the seat back mechanism in the A8 or CS for that part to work. I know it's been done to A8's...but not an easy modification. You would need to cannibalize a set of Corrado Recaro's for the parts. Not an inexpensive thing to do to have motorized seat backs.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Does the OEM Corrado Recaros use the same side bolsters as a MK2 Recaro seat? I need to change my driver side on because it has colapsed and I have found that the bolsters from a Ford Recaro seat can be used on the MK2 but dont know about the Corrado...


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Wompa said:


> Does the OEM Corrado Recaros use the same side bolsters as a MK2 Recaro seat? I need to change my driver side on because it has colapsed and I have found that the bolsters from a Ford Recaro seat can be used on the MK2 but dont know about the Corrado...


 they are slightly smaller - what bolster do you need? We have new lower bolster foam in stock, well we have the rights and the lefts will be here friday


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Also these arent going in a corrado but they are the most recent seats we recovered and i thought you guys might enjoy a little recaro porn


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Did someone say Pron?


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

sorry man but im about 99% sure those are knock offs, that or very puffy recovers.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Also these arent going in a corrado but they are the most recent seats we recovered and i thought you guys might enjoy a little recaro porn


 ^^ :thumbup:...Those would look so good in my red Corrado :laugh: 

Sick work man, amazing :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> sorry man but im about 99% sure those are knock offs, that or very puffy recovers.


 It has authentic tags and stamps, regardless its not my favorite style and will eventually upgrade to something better


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Almost put these in . . . 










But went with this. And yes, Driver and Passenger. Yes, classic clean and oldskool Recaro's  
No Kyle, that's not a P pump


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

BoostedCC-R said:


> It has authentic tags and stamps, regardless its not my favorite style and will eventually upgrade to something better


 which all can be reproduced, even the chinese knockoffs have all the right markings. Recaro just never made the speed like that, they could have been reupholstered however if you didnt buy them new.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

NYCGTM said:


> Almost put these in . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice LS-B, not common to find gen 3's. I notice you are missing the Recaro badge, need one? Good call avoiding the brides, they are terrible death trap seats. Its funny because they make all of these carbon shelled seats and none are fia rated. Bride actually started out ripping off recaro and its funny because now people are ripping them off. Bride still actually uses some trademarked recaro pieces in their seats. 

Just for fun check this out.. 
Recaro 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xoauIutCmc&feature=youtu.be 




 
Bride 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Qsd4-8IMo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn!! 

Recaros... Crash like a boss! 

Bride... No ****!


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> which all can be reproduced, even the chinese knockoffs have all the right markings. Recaro just never made the speed like that, they could have been reupholstered however if you didnt buy them new.


 nah i didnt buy them new, really doesn't make too much of a difference for me, ill be getting some nicer ones soon


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

BoostedCC-R said:


> nah i didnt buy them new, really doesn't make too much of a difference for me, ill be getting some nicer ones soon


 Ahh, prob just recovered. I wasnt trying to knock them at all, sorry if i came across that way. I just see alot of people get scammed on seats and always try to help give a heads up whenever i can. The speeds and srd's are great seats.


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Ahh, prob just recovered. I wasnt trying to knock them at all, sorry if i came across that way. I just see alot of people get scammed on seats and always try to help give a heads up whenever i can. The speeds and srd's are great seats.


 nah its all good my man, they are in fact really comfortable however if you look closely theyre a bit of a tight fit, and red seats dont go all too well with a yellow car IMO, i did get a really good deal on them tho


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Nice LS-B, not common to find gen 3's. I notice you are missing the Recaro badge, need one? Good call avoiding the brides, they are terrible death trap seats. Its funny because they make all of these carbon shelled seats and none are fia rated. Bride actually started out ripping off recaro and its funny because now people are ripping them off. Bride still actually uses some trademarked recaro pieces in their seats.


 Thank you, and the Bride ones were comfy, but needed a JDM home instead  
And :thumbup: on knowing the history of the seats! Many didn't. PM'd you about a "few" things


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

NYCGTM said:


> Thank you, and the Bride ones were comfy, but needed a JDM home instead ....


 ^^Maybe JamesS would be interested then....mad JDM yo :laugh:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Maybe JamesS would be interested then....mad JDM yo :laugh:


 No man, I wouldn't do that to JamesS. You obviously did not play the videos above where it demonstrates what happens when VTEC kicks in.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

NYCGTM said:


> No man, I wouldn't do that to JamesS. You obviously did not play the videos above where it demonstrates what happens when VTEC kicks in.


 :laugh:


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

_a2coupe2a_ PM sent but no return...


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Ahh, prob just recovered. I wasnt trying to knock them at all, sorry if i came across that way. I just see alot of people get scammed on seats and always try to help give a heads up whenever i can. The speeds and srd's are great seats.


Indeed check this 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4984166-Recaro-Resource-Guide-v2.0


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Wompa said:


> Damn!!
> 
> Recaros... Crash like a boss!!


Yes, they do. I can attest to that personally. :thumbup:


----------



## dj_singh (Mar 8, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Those don't look like VW Recaros...maybe Ford (Escort/Sierra) ones? Looking very nice regardless :thumbup:
> My buddy has a set of Ford Recaros in his MK1 Cabriolet:


 
Late reply I know, but just to clarify these are Corrado recaros that I personally modified to fit the thigh support. I know the ford recaros very well as I chopped one up in order to fit the thigh supports to these lol! 

One thing that I've noticed about my recaros are that the back bolsters seem to be a different shape than all other corrado ones ive seen if you look closely. 

I have still got the ford recaros and I am wondering if I should fix them up and re trim them, however I need some bases for them.....


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Wompa said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

chopped a seat up? The base pictured is a c base. Its the same as the b base the corrados had but with the leg rest portion. It bolts to the back of the seat like the stock base. You would not need to chop anything just simply swap bases. You cant just "add a leg rest" to a b base. The frame and everything is different and it would make no sense. If you had a c base to swap the supports from why would you not just use the c base. 

Your back is the same, prob just was repaired when they recovered the seats or something along those lines.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Since I bumped the thread in TCL...

What are the Audi S2 Recaros called? The RS2 had basically the same seat with open headrests.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll play


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

G535 said:


> I'll play


^^Proper :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nice to see this thread back. I was just thinking about the thigh bolster mod that *dj_singh* did on his recaro. The A8L loaner Audi of Mission Viejo gave me in '09 had these. My Allroad went to lemon status from a check engine light that had a casting flaw in the left bank 2.7T cyl head.

The adjustable thigh bolster on that car were the single most comfortable feature I had ever encountered. It's hard to explain but it relieves the fatigue from your legs weight resting on the heels of your feet.

I'm at least a year away from getting the recaro re-skinned in leather but the thigh bolster is really something I'd like to do. At 6'3" and 245lb sliding out of leather seats on a car this low is welcome.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

G535 said:


> I'll play


Love the seat fabric! Awesome man!


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

G535 said:


> I'll play


Those are German "Half Leather" seats. How'd you get them over here?


----------



## germanstyle (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm surprised no one has posted up a set of these yet. I've got a minty set of OEM 1995 corrado Recaro's in my 93.5. Best purchase I've made for the car, they just look so much more at home than the grey recaro's I had previously.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

suburbangeorge said:


> Those are German "Half Leather" seats. How'd you get them over here?


That's cause he's "over there" (ie. Germany)


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone have pictures of the recaro classic c in a Corrado?


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

RedYellowWhite said:


> That's cause he's "over there" (ie. Germany)


Should have known. I 've been looking for a set of those for years to go with my leather back seat and door cards to replace these in my Cabby:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

suburbangeorge said:


> Should have known. I 've been looking for a set of those for years to go with my leather back seat and door cards to replace these in my Cabby:


Yep, living in Germany is an advantage as far as sourcing parts is concerned  You can order the fabric via http://www.westtrading.nl/overzicht...=Bekledingsstof&language=UK&t=Seat upholstery

if you decide to get you seats reupholstered maybe!?

Also VW sold them as "partial leather Recaro Sport seats"


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

germanstyle said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted up a set of these yet.


Are you really? since this a predominately american site + corrados are rare in general, americans didn't get any recaros in their corrados and those seats are rare in canada. So why are you surprised? 
Nice seats :thumbup:


----------



## germanstyle (Jan 8, 2004)

Toffeerado said:


> Are you really? since this a predominately american site + corrados are rare in general, americans didn't get any recaros in their corrados and those seats are rare in canada. So why are you surprised?
> Nice seats :thumbup:


Dorian, I'm aware of all those things, but I know for sure I'm not the only one with them....just thought they might have come up before now. Either way, I'm happy to share.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

germanstyle said:


> Dorian, I'm aware of all those things, but I know for sure I'm not the only one with them


Not everyone just comes on vortex to show what they have I guess, there is a good majority that just come on to help. Cars super clean Mike, wish i had late spec dash, well i do just not all the plugs for the switches  .


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

G535 said:


> Yep, living in Germany is an advantage as far as sourcing parts is concerned  You can order the fabric via http://www.westtrading.nl/overzicht...=Bekledingsstof&language=UK&t=Seat upholstery
> 
> if you decide to get you seats reupholstered maybe!?
> 
> Also VW sold them as "partial leather Recaro Sport seats"


Thank you very much. That's a great resource. I have a ton of Recaros in various conditions. I'll have to contact a2coupe2a. I know he makes the leather bolster covers and I have perfect foams.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Mine: nothing crazy, just (somewhat) clean black OE recaro goodness. 
Thanks to Kyle for the pic.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> Mine: nothing crazy, just (somewhat) clean black OE recaro goodness.
> Thanks to Kyle for the pic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## how much is 5 plus 2 (Mar 19, 2007)

pileofredparts said:


>


 


wzach said:


>


 

mmmm.... recaro


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

how much is 5 plus 2 said:


> mmmm.... recaro


 This IS the Recaro thread afterall...


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

Just picked these up to recover them, but I had to put them in and see what the fuss is all about. 

AMAZING. Also after riding around in them I've decided that the retrim will be cloth - at least the centers anyways. Great grippyness, I always feel like I'm sliding around in the leathers.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

The Producer said:


> Just picked these up to recover them, but I had to put them in and see what the fuss is all about.


 :thumbup: 




The Producer said:


> AMAZING. *Also after riding around in them I've decided that the retrim will be cloth - at least the centers anyways. Great grippyness, I always feel like I'm sliding around in the leathers*.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

The Producer said:


>


Do you know if you can still get the fabric used for these seats? i want to get mine redone as the centres are getting a little worn.

thanks :beer:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Dorrado said:


> Do you know if you can still get the fabric used for these seats? i want to get mine redone as the centres are getting a little worn.
> 
> thanks :beer:


Yeah you can, I know where but they don't ship to north america so you're out of luck there.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

Golfatron3 said:


> Mine: nothing crazy, just (somewhat) clean black OE recaro goodness.
> Thanks to Kyle for the pic.


how would it look to keep the center fabric and get the bolsters in leather? i kind of like the idea myself.... for the front and rear seats and keep the leather door cards....


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Toffeerado said:


> Yeah you can, I know where but they don't ship to north america so you're out of luck there.


So why don't you tell him where or better yet provide a link? There's all sorts of ways around the no shipping issue.

1. Firms like FedEx will pick up. If the buyer pays for shipping and the carrier picks up the parcel, most sellers don't care where it's going.
2. The buyer can ask for local help. Several years ago I found a nice set of "old school" recaros on ebay. The seller would not ship. He was in a small town in Iowa. Consequently, there were no bids. I tried to convince him to package for pick up. Nope. So I looked on the internet for larger nearby towns. Back in those days more members listed there actual location in their profile. Found three members close by. One agreed to be intermediary for $100. Even with the $100, I stole the seats.

Tell him where.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

hubbell said:


> how would it look to keep the center fabric and get the bolsters in leather? i kind of like the idea myself.... for the front and rear seats and keep the leather door cards....


I had the same thought. I will be trying it out here soon. :thumbup:


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

you know there is a search feature.

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?5555102-Blue-dot-fabric&highlight=seat+fabric

link to thread with oem fabrics and someone willing to work to get you your fabric.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

suburbangeorge said:


> So why don't you tell him where or better yet provide a link? There's all sorts of ways around the no shipping issue.
> 
> 1. Firms like FedEx will pick up. If the buyer pays for shipping and the carrier picks up the parcel, most sellers don't care where it's going.
> 2. The buyer can ask for local help. Several years ago I found a nice set of "old school" recaros on ebay. The seller would not ship. He was in a small town in Iowa. Consequently, there were no bids. I tried to convince him to package for pick up. Nope. So I looked on the internet for larger nearby towns. Back in those days more members listed there actual location in their profile. Found three members close by. One agreed to be intermediary for $100. Even with the $100, I stole the seats.
> ...





FlatlanderSJ said:


> you know there is a search feature.
> 
> http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?5555102-Blue-dot-fabric&highlight=seat+fabric
> 
> link to thread with oem fabrics and someone willing to work to get you your fabric.


pm Sam, aka "sbatens" here


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Installed my leather covered Recaro Trophies (from the old Corrado) in the new Corrado today.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

TheBurninator said:


> I had the same thought. I will be trying it out here soon. :thumbup:


great minds kyle, great minds.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

hubbell said:


> great minds kyle, great minds.



Now if I could just source the material. Recaro Arista material is really close but not it. Wish niels was still around. He could get it.


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

hey
thanks nik
yeah i can provide them for u if u want to
width is 4,92 feet and length is as u wish and is about $15 per feet.
Sam


----------



## dj_singh (Mar 8, 2010)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> chopped a seat up? The base pictured is a c base. Its the same as the b base the corrados had but with the leg rest portion. It bolts to the back of the seat like the stock base. You would not need to chop anything just simply swap bases. You cant just "add a leg rest" to a b base. The frame and everything is different and it would make no sense. If you had a c base to swap the supports from why would you not just use the c base.
> 
> Your back is the same, prob just was repaired when they recovered the seats or something along those lines.


Believe me these are original corrado seats the only part that is different is the centre section of the base.

The bolster shapes on the ford recaros are different to the corrado ones. I did think of just swapping the base over but the ford base has an extra part welded on the bottom to fit ford rails. No way of bolting the lower frames without cutting it up. Also the bolster support brackets are a completely different shape to the corrado one so the foam bolsters will not swap over properly.

If you look at the bottom bolsters you will notice the bulge just before it meets the back rest. These are only found on corrado recaro seats. I had the cut out the metal braket off the ford recaros and weld them into the corrado bases in order to fit the thigh support.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Junior's baby seat is re-trimmed to match Corrado's Recaros










:laugh:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That makes the cut! Get your man some shades.

Gotta have towels and a seat protector underneath to prevent permanent creases. Ever had any Cheerio explosions?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Recaros persay, They are same as oem in every way except the branded badge, chrome hardware and these recline in order to be able to fit them in the actual car! 


















look funny out of the car but they are amazing to not only to sit but drive in!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Last 2 Seats posted are AWESOME!

Tyler, Nice addition :thumbup:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> Last 2 Seats posted are AWESOME!
> 
> Tyler, Nice addition :thumbup:



Thanks dude I love them!


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## richie. (Dec 31, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Where can you buy these?
Thanks rich


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

richie. said:


>


Where can you buy these?
Thanks rich[/QUOTE]

They are discontinued but you might find used somewhere...


----------



## richie. (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 
I've bought some a8s instead just being shipped from germany to the u.k, pics as soon as i get them!


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

*They ain't Corrado, but they are RECARO.*

They ain't


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

Those are tasty. :thumbup:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Radvr6T said:


> Thanks dude I love them!


 What are they originally from?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

Jardman said:


> They ain't


 those are HOT  
but why are not the backside same style ??


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

richie. said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I've bought some a8s instead just being shipped from germany to the u.k, pics as soon as i get them!


 Sweet post up some pics when they are sorted:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Jardman said:


> They ain't


 :thumbup: 
Looks like they are in an MK1 

Plaid is nice


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I will soon envy you Recaro Owners no more.  

Can't Wait!!!!! Black On Black on Black. :laugh:


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> I will soon envy you Recaro Owners no more.
> 
> Can't Wait!!!!! *Black On Black on Black. :laugh:*


 Just how you like you man :laugh: 

My 95's Recaros


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I lied, there MIGHT be a little Chrome in there.


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> I lied, there MIGHT be a little Chrome in there.


 what no carbon :laugh:


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

Haven't got there yet.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Jardman said:


> Haven't got there yet


----------



## richie. (Dec 31, 2011)

How have you managed to get your a8's to sit low? I've got mine on corrado recaro electric frames which sit them quite low but looks like they could be lower at the front.
Any info?


----------



## desmodronic (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone seen these? 










They are from Mk3 16 valver


----------



## cabby18t (Feb 17, 2005)

These are mine


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

wzach said:


> Im about to dive in to the wonderment that is Recaro seatting. Im not ready to post pics,but am recovering a set of nice seats to match my fresh interior.


 Only took me 3 years and a new screen name. :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Only took me 3 years and a new screen name. :screwy: :laugh:


 
LOL :laugh: That's what "taking your time" really means


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> Only took me 3 years and a new screen name. :screwy: :laugh:


 Looks a lot better than the old interior :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

JamesS said:


> Looks a lot better than the old interior :thumbup:


 +1 

:thumbup:


----------



## ALI RIOS (Nov 24, 2010)

Audi S3 Seats


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

ALI RIOS said:


> Audi S3 Seats


 Love the diamond pattern stiching :thumbup: 
Post some pics of when installed in the Corrado opcorn:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Love the diamond pattern stiching :thumbup:
> Post some pics of when installed in the Corrado opcorn:


 X2 def would like to see these installed! 

The material looks a bit saggy, but might need to be adjusted later. Meh


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Those look really comfy and maybe even wide enough for my fat ass. Do want!


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

Just installed these!











Sent from the past!!


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

g6raddo said:


> Just installed these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They almost look like e30 seats with 93 saleen mustang headrests lol. Not bad, not my cup o' tea, but I can admire the being different part!

Dubzak, those fronts look GREAT, was thinking about doing the same thing for my 91. But finding a cheaper set of LS' is tough. I don't want to spend much because I'd just be recovering them in leather, but people want a small fortune for fairly beat up fronts.. Ugh.. Inflated market pricing..


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

They're actually out of. '96 saleen so you were close!


Sent from the past!!


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

g6raddo said:


> They're actually out of. '96 saleen so you were close!
> 
> 
> Sent from the past!!


Lol! Thought those looked familiar! You could probably turn around and sell them to some mustang goof for double what a vw guy would pay lol.
I remember back in the day people paying nearly $2500 for a set of stock recaro GTI seats to fit in their 5.0 mustang.


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

Is this orginal?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221214807863

Verstuurd van mijn GT-P5100 met Tapatalk


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

PaulusB said:


> Is this orginal?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221214807863
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-P5100 met Tapatalk


 ^^Link doesn't work (for me atleast)...


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Link doesn't work (for me atleast)...


 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/recaro-leder...214807863?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item33816e1737
Verstuurd van mijn GT-P5100 met Tapatalk


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

PaulusB said:


> Is this orginal?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221214807863
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-P5100 met Tapatalk


 nope aftermarket recaro 
sam


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

^^^ Nice. The profile of those seats definitely reminds me of my A8s :thumbup:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks pretty awesome Dorian:thumbup:


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

leebro61 said:


> The profile of those seats definitely reminds me of my A8s :thumbup:


 That was on purpose. I had an email from Recaro a while back that mentioned a successor to the A8 prior to the CS coming out. They wanted to build on the design and bring it up to date. I think they did an excellent job of doing just that. It is a big seat for a Corrado though, kind of overpowers the interior imho.

This coming from a guy with 18's... :laugh:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

SLC4EVER said:


> That was on purpose. I had an email from Recaro a while back that mentioned a successor to the A8 prior to the CS coming out. They wanted to build on the design and bring it up to date. I think they did an excellent job of doing just that. It is a big seat for a Corrado though, kind of overpowers the interior imho.
> 
> This coming from a guy with 18's... :laugh:


 I thought I remembered reading something to the effect of them being built on the same/a similar frame, but after a while I start to lose confidence in my memories... thanks for confirming :laugh:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

SLC4EVER said:


> It is a big seat for a Corrado though, kind of overpowers the interior imho.


 They're actually not that big. only 3" taller then stock recaros but i could raise the headrest to make them taller than CS's if I wanted the widths are the same. 
Pics for proof. 
20" CS's 








20" stock recaro 








33" cs 








30" stock


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Nice! It's surprising how much bigger the added height makes them look. I would have bet they were wider by a large margin. Pretty cool.

I wonder how they compare in width to an A8.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I made custom brackets, these seats are as low as they can go, besides welding something to the floor. The sliders put them up an inch. I guess I could make something work with the stock rails and drop them another inch.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

Different bolt pattern than Corrado Recaro's/A8's right?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Test fitting Recaro Pole Positions on factory Recaro bases. Front of seat will come down on side-bracket. Factory bracket is as low as it can go, and still not low enough for me to sit with a helmet. I might have to have a track-only floor mount made to get it low enough.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

How tall are you? I'm ~6'0" and I feel like I've got plenty of headroom in my A8s on factory brackets (I haven't tried yet with a helmet). Do you have the bracket powered up and the rear lowered all the way down?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

leebro61 said:


> How tall are you? I'm ~6'0" and I feel like I've got plenty of headroom in my A8s on factory brackets (I haven't tried yet with a helmet). Do you have the bracket powered up and the rear lowered all the way down?


 6'1". Something I noticed...A8s and factory Recaros have similar butt cushions and the back of the cushion is lower than Pole Positions. Bracket is manually lowered as far as it can physically go, which as about 1/4" lower than the motor can/would take it. There are only two power adjustments on these, right? height and back-rest. 

Original thought behind power brackets was so S.O. could raise and drive, but I have to get motors rebuilt (they were submerged in water). Will have to investigate other side mounts to put seats as close to bracket as possible...MAYBE gain another 1/2" if lucky.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Yeah, only two adjustments. One controls the backrest of the seat, and you obviously lose this functionality with an aftermarket seat. The other function basically adjusts the angle of the seat base and effectively moves your butt up or down by pivoting about the front of the bracket. I don't know how much adjustment there is in the factory bracket, doesn't feel more than an inch or so at most.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

leebro61 said:


> Yeah, only two adjustments. One controls the backrest of the seat, and you obviously lose this functionality with an aftermarket seat. The other function basically adjusts the angle of the seat base and effectively moves your butt up or down by pivoting about the front of the bracket. I don't know how much adjustment there is in the factory bracket, doesn't feel more than an inch or so at most.


 Something along these lines might be my only option, short of having another set of floor mounts made (sold the others for these factory items):


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

SLC4EVER said:


> Different bolt pattern than Corrado Recaro's/A8's right?


 No idea, I dont have A8's and don't know much about them, only that they're super nice lol, but I cant bolt my factory recaro bases to my CS's I do know that that, so if you can put factory vw recaro bases on A8's then yes they're different.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

SLC4EVER said:


> Nice! It's surprising how much bigger the added height makes them look. I would have bet they were wider by a large margin. Pretty cool.
> 
> I wonder how they compare in width to an A8.


 
About the same. The width is 19"~20", heights is 33". The widest is the shoulder support which is slightly over 22". You should pull that thing of out your closet to test fit


----------



## DUBSPORTN (Apr 11, 2004)

I just purchased a set of recaro trend tops, I am going the route of least resistence by removing the bases from my stock seats, and placing them on the recaros. 

lets see what happens


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

DUBSPORTN said:


> I just purchased a set of recaro trend tops, I am going the route of least resistence by removing the bases from my stock seats, and placing them on the recaros.
> 
> lets see what happens


 have fun with that, the bases are 1 piece for the oem non-recaro's. Cut and weld would be easier to make with the mk2 bases.


----------



## DUBSPORTN (Apr 11, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> have fun with that, the bases are 1 piece for the oem non-recaro's. Cut and weld would be easier to make with the mk2 bases.


 A friend of mine has done it before successfully. I will be leaning on his experience on this.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Anyone know what keeps the head rests from being removed on these recaro seats? They pull up all the way but wont pull all the way out.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

you need to take the centers out and there are 2 pins. :banghead: . I'm being super lazy I have 2 sets of seats here apart and wont even take pics.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

g6raddo said:


> They're actually out of. '96 saleen so you were close!
> 
> 
> Sent from the past!!


 They are gen 4 LX-B's just in case you are curious the actual model


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Just finished these... Not going in a corrado but i thought you guys might like them given the sportster/a8 love in here... 


























These are going in a 2002


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Toffeerado said:


> you need to take the centers out and there are 2 pins. :banghead: . I'm being super lazy I have 2 sets of seats here apart and wont even take pics.


 Thnx, wonder why they did it this way?


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

petethepug said:


> Anyone know what keeps the head rests from being removed on these recaro seats? They pull up all the way but wont pull all the way out.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

petethepug said:


> Thnx, wonder why they did it this way?


 Why not? Some seats you will find have plastic trim on the pins. The clips with plastic are designed so you can just apply pressure to the plastic through the foam/cover and remove the headrest if that makes sense.


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> These are going in a 2002


  those seats are just incredible! They are perfect for a Corrado :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Thanks here is a tad larger picture.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^ That looks awesome!


----------



## 2.8LITERHONDABEATER (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Thanks for the pics & how to on the head rest securing pins :beer:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

no problem - if you guys ever need pics on something like that just lmk


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Tk2g60 said:


> those seats are just incredible! They are perfect for a Corrado :thumbup::thumbup:


So awesome


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Just finished these...


----------



## Cham (Jun 28, 2010)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Just finished these...


What seats are those they are the ****...!!!!

want those...=)


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

That's guys work is amazing!!!
You guys are lucky...


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Just for a little diversity how about some LX-C's


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

leebro61 said:


> How tall are you? I'm ~6'0" and I feel like I've got plenty of headroom in my A8s on factory brackets (I haven't tried yet with a helmet). Do you have the bracket powered up and the rear lowered all the way down?


Lee, saw the car at SoWo, and saw the seats. Nice work sir. :thumbup:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

You can lower power brackets manually. Just figured i would toss that out there for the guys who did not already know and dont have power ran to the bases / have bad motors.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> You can lower power brackets manually. Just figured i would toss that out there for the guys who did not already know and dont have power ran to the bases / have bad motors.


Still, the fronts of the seats are too high using the MK2 brackets.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

agreed, but keep in mind most decent body or metal shops can modify them to sit lower. Pretty much the only option if you want to keep power bases without spending a fortune on the oe corrado bases.

I know Akrett on here actually modified a stock set of mk2 power bases to sit as low as possible. He did however remove the power function when doing so. 

You can always go with a base/slider combination but sometimes those can sit fairly high as well.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Just for a little diversity how about some LX-C's


Damn, I need a pair of those fishnet headrests for my Recaros...


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Damn, I need a pair of those fishnet headrests for my Recaros...


Sent u a pm


----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

nothing fancy likes others on this thread but put in A2's this weekend.
Time to put my blue dot cards and rear seats in again.


----------



## Hostile Motorsports (Mar 17, 2013)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Just finished these...


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

petethepug said:


> Sent u a pm


Got it 

But did a search where u suggested with no succeful results unfortunately


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

petethepug said:


> As soon as I heard seat covers I thought about Wet Okole too. They are 20 mi from my house. They made it big when they hit the market for creating xlnt qual waterproof seats covers. I think they have been around since VW & Porsche magazine.
> 
> I like the work that these guys do on Recaro seats. I think this is where I'm going to send mine to get recovered from fabric to leather ([email protected]). I had em send me some pic's.
> 
> ...


Gave this guy a free shout out based upon pics of this work. _Former_ Banner Advertiser [email protected] Giving a shout out that there appears to be some issues with Ron that need to be resolved before you send your recaro seats to him. 

If this has been resolved please update with what you know.

The post below is from 4-13-12 and the poor guy is stating he sent in the seats from his 86 930 to exchange for a set that was restored and nothing has happened.

This is posted as a heads up. Seems similar to Original German Folks story. If you're not sure let's be fair let this ride until more _facts_ are in.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

I am Ron - can you please put me in contact with whoever this is because i dont even remember such a job and it would only be fair to give my side of the story.

1 - We have NEVER taken stock porsche seats in trade for a deposit.

2 - For those who dont know me i have been fighting serious health issues for the past few years. Because of that we are actually not even taking any new orders as we have closed down the shop and are just finishing what we had pending.

3 - For every issue we have had i can show 20 that have had no problem. I am by no means perfect but some times things come up and without hearing both sides of the story its not fair to judge someone.

We have 1 customer who ordered a set of SRD's changed his mind 20 times and refuses to accept a refund but otherwise there are no long time pending orders that i can think of.




::edit::

After looking into it i realized who it was. He got his seats pictured below and he got them within 60 days of his given *ETA*.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That guys post needs to be put down like you did here. Thanks for squashing that out Ron. Got bummed about what that guy posted. Saw all of your recent and relevant recaro info and had no idea it was you.

Free advertising bump for Ron with prop's :beer:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

petethepug said:


> That guys post needs to be put down like you did here. Thanks for squashing that out Ron. Got bummed about what that guy posted. Saw all of your recent and relevant recaro info and had no idea it was you.
> 
> Free advertising bump for Ron with prop's :beer:


Thanks but we have actually closed up shop. My health issues were just too much to try and deal with and i couldnt keep going on having no health insurance. I know the stress didnt help either. 

There is a good chance that Jess (who does the actual upholstery work) will be starting something up on her own but im not really sure yet. As of right now we are just finishing up any pending orders. 

I actually have a "real job" again for the first time in years and the idea of a steady check every 2 weeks is heavenly.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Frigg'n beside myself. UPS delivered a NOS set of foam x2 for ea of the bottom portion of the recaro seats. Once the leather goes on I'll have to have custom clear plastic covers made like the grandmas put on their couch. Not


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

pretty sure you have the lower bolsters backwards in the pic - just a heads up. 

Also you can still get lower bolster foam for these that will work, just not uppers.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Didn't notice them backwards. The dogs kept eyeing them like steak


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

petethepug said:


> Didn't notice them backwards. The dogs kept eyeing them like steak


 lol cats love them so if there are any cats near by lock them away.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Here is my recent purchase 








And I'm getting them retrimmed to look like this 








Hopefully my buddy has the bases that I need so the will look like the gen 2 version


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

You can use SRD bases (D base) 

The seat backs will attach right to them iirc. You will just need to swap inserts. They are the same between both seats minus a minor difference in the back of the insert. That being said the inserts are interchangeable.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> You can use SRD bases (D base)
> 
> The seat backs will attach right to them iirc. You will just need to swap inserts. They are the same between both seats minus a minor difference in the back of the insert. That being said the inserts are interchangeable.


Hey ron I'm trying to pm you about a price quote but your pm box is full just fyi


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> Hey ron I'm trying to pm you about a price quote but your pm box is full just fyi


Thanks but just a heads up ive actually closed down the shop and im not taking and jobs atm. 

I can def. help you source parts if needed though.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Thanks but just a heads up ive actually closed down the shop and im not taking and jobs atm.
> 
> I can def. help you source parts if needed though.


Aw man that's sad to hear! Best of luck to you though!


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> Aw man that's sad to hear! Best of luck to you though!


Thanks man - jess who did the actual work for us might be opening up something soon but for now im going back to a full time job. 

Ill leave you guys with these


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Thanks but just a heads up ive actually closed down the shop and im not taking and jobs atm.
> 
> I can def. help you source parts if needed though.



Can you source new motors? or at least know of a place that can rebuild them?
My height adjustment motors were evidently submerged in water.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Seen them on eBay.de frequently but never NOS though. AAA motor in Anaheim & L.A. Can handle any motor rebuild


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Krazee said:


> Can you source new motors? or at least know of a place that can rebuild them?
> My height adjustment motors were evidently submerged in water.


What kind of motors? Base or back?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Both. I've seen just the motors and motor/harness for cheap to justify shipping cost.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

I only asked because i have about 50 of the mk2 bases and tons of motors that i have absolutely no use for. Not sure if the motors are the same between the mk2 bases and corrado bases.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> I only asked because i have about 50 of the mk2 bases and tons of motors that i have absolutely no use for. Not sure if the motors are the same between the mk2 bases and corrado bases.


I just need base motors. I'll PM ya!


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Krazee said:


> I just need base motors. I'll PM ya!


Ok let me make some room, ive left my inbox full because i kept getting request for work and we have closed our shop. It was very depressing lol


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

oh you have motors do you? I have some mk2 bases ones missing a motor could you message me a price for one please.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Sorry guys im back to working a 9-5 and completely spaced on getting the part #'s for you. Ill do it tomorrow for sure.

BTW here is a pic of both the a8's completed.


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

Eff Me Sideways Those Are DOOOOPPPPPEEEE!!!!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Wowzers


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

HavokRuels said:


> why are you not in our facebook group???


Rule #1, you don't talk about Fight Club. 

-a2, you do amazing work. :thumbup:


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

Are this Recaro speed seats Real?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

They look real, if you ever recover them let me know please I need that material in the center section.


----------



## mccrackinfool (Jan 28, 2006)

EVO IX Seats in my Corrado


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

mccrackinfool said:


> EVO IX Seats in my Corrado


How well do these fit? My brother has a set because he is putting Brides in his Evo and would LOVE to slap these in my car instead!


----------



## mccrackinfool (Jan 28, 2006)

No problems fitting, got planted seat brackets, removed the stock evo mounting brackets, kept the evo seat belt latch (I cant think of the name for it...) and they bolted right in. I cut off the seat belt mount on the planted seat bracket its to high and not going to work.

They are awesome seats and I love them


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Where did you buy the seat brackets to work in a Corrado? Also do you have a picture of the cut piece?


----------



## mccrackinfool (Jan 28, 2006)

I got them from 425 motor sports, google planted seat brackets and you will find them.


In the picture below I cut the piece of metal off that's sticking up in the air because on the Evo seats the belt buckle attaches to the bottom of the seat rail. That's not an exact picture of the Corrado bracket but it gives you an idea of what you need to remove.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

mccrackinfool said:


> I got them from 425 motor sports, google planted seat brackets and you will find them.
> 
> 
> In the picture below I cut the piece of metal off that's sticking up in the air because on the Evo seats the belt buckle attaches to the bottom of the seat rail. That's not an exact picture of the Corrado bracket but it gives you an idea of what you need to remove.


:thumbup: works perfectly! I wish they were sliding seats though, . I will do some research and maybe find ones like this that are slider. :beer::beer:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Sliding seat brackets from EPP. Under $100 per side for tilt and slide brackets from Wiechers

http://www.europeanperformanceprodu...m.html/MSsid/od2b6in2146q434hsiul1bjfbmi3hhos


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

petethepug said:


> Sliding seat brackets from EPP. Under $100 per side for tilt and slide brackets from Wiechers
> 
> http://www.europeanperformanceprodu...m.html/MSsid/od2b6in2146q434hsiul1bjfbmi3hhos


Bingo. Thanks Pete!


----------



## Sulli99van (Sep 3, 2013)

The idea is that a story is created after a while with the combination of the posts.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

This is awesome. Dude creates a new user, posts the exact same message and emoticons and tags 7-8 threads in 15 min. No creativity from the bollocks anymore


----------



## mccrackinfool (Jan 28, 2006)

I used the stock sliders that come with the seat, You can remove the seat mounts from the sliders and just use the stock seat sliders mounted to the planted seat bracket.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

¡¡FINALLY!! After years of picking the bones from carcasses of recaro seats we have a set. Black leather, electric height and recline with heaters. Nothing's gonna happen on the install until next year. Got way too much going on. The set of Canadian recaro in the car now will have the cloth removed and a set of lower NOS foam put on the lower pad and bolsters. The top and backrest will get the best of what's on the current and new backrest and bolsters. Got a damn fine score on this with the help from another vortex buddy on the other side of the pond. 

€380 ship'd local to get inspected before being shipped the States. Prolly another €50-80 to get it back over the pond. There's no base and no heater in this one. No dried out, baked leather, no crazy shipping weight from the bases. Besides a scratch on the back, this thing's a gem. There'll be enough parts left over to make a third cloth recaro to match the rear seats and arm rest that was never used with the Canadian set. 

Was fortunate enough to find a classified add on vortex last year for a NOS set of recaro black leather covers. The set from the classifieds was passed around a few times. By the time it got to me the foam had been separated from the leather. (clickie cake icon)  A simpler way to get these from EU is to work with Orchid Euro and arrange for a complete set to be shipped over in a container.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

those look delicious


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Click the pic to get the Recaro thread Ron put together for the Mk I guys.*


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Upper side bolsters for my Recaros... any where It can be ordered?

I need a new set for my driver side seat. I could feel the tubing true the leather so before it goes completely I will need a new bolster...


Any ideas?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Merry Christmas! Everything is NOS now unless VWCP decides to make another run or you decide to purchase one of the remaining the upper fabric and foam kits they have left just for using the foam. There's one guy that had some. Just shot you a pm. Capital Seating in the UK has foam, but nothing close to the shape that the Corrado uses. 

The guy who tried to modify a set of non Corrado bolsters from Capital made a blog (http://77e21.info/recarofoam.htm) so others would know it doesn't work.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Hope to have these recovered and in the car by H2O but with a baby on the way I don't think it's gonna happen. Cloth will work for now.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

petethepug said:


> Merry Christmas! Everything is NOS now unless VWCP decides to make another run or you decide to purchase one of the remaining the upper fabric and foam kits they have left just for using the foam. There's one guy that had some. Just shot you a pm. Capital Seating in the UK has foam, but nothing close to the shape that the Corrado uses.
> 
> The guy who tried to modify a set of non Corrado bolsters from Capital made a blog (http://77e21.info/recarofoam.htm) so others would know it doesn't work.


The problem with your link is that the guy was trying to rebuild BMW 320i(E21) seats not Corrado Recaros. The raised portion of the lower bolster is much longer than on the Corrado. Here's a comparison between MKII GLI lower bolster foam(Same as Corrado Recaro) and what Capital Seating sells:



















They are slightly different on the top but they fill the covers nicely. If you used four new they would all be the same. Several years ago I e-mailed back and forth with someone there and they offered a pretty good discount for i think it was ten or more. A few of you could get together and save money. Biggest problem is shipping cost. I don't know if they would just bag them and allow pickup by UPS but if they will, Trans Global Express http://www.transglobal.org.uk/default.asp sells UPS cheaply.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Went back to my old e-mail account and the guy was Stephen Swann [email protected] . Back then it was 25% off with 10 or more.


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

raddo said:


> Hope to have these recovered and in the car by H2O but with a baby on the way I don't think it's gonna happen. Cloth will work for now.


bases not broken? :beer:


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Yeah I put new bases in that I got from Praks. They fit awesome!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

petethepug said:


> The guy who tried to modify a set of non Corrado bolsters from Capital made a blog (http://77e21.info/recarofoam.htm) so others would know it <strike>*doesn't*</strike> work.


 This is great info! Always glad be corrected with good news. So the lower side bolsters that Capital Seating carries _*does *_fit the stock Corrado recaro seats. What about the lower center and upper foams? Any word on fitiment on those parts on the Corrado recaro's? I saw they also carry the exact factory replacement of the seat webbing too.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Unless you're also buying foam and can combine postage you might consider this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4880208-**-Replacement-Diaphragms-(lower-seat-support)-for-Recaro-s-45-SHIPPED-**&highlight=recaro+support


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

raddo said:


> Hope to have these recovered and in the car by H2O but with a baby on the way I don't think it's gonna happen. Cloth will work for now.


sooo jealous, hope the seats work out for ya!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

suburbangeorge said:


> Unless you're also buying foam and can combine postage you might consider this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...caro-s-45-SHIPPED-**&highlight=recaro+support


Ron said he closed his shop and had to get a real job. That thread hasn't been touched since 2010. I'd say it's a no go until Ron says he has those in stock, in hand and ready to ship.

His (dead) linked website says .. The domain rmamotorsport.com is for sale! To purchase, call at +1 339-222-5147 or 866-836-6791 or click here to BUY NOW!


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Radvr6T said:


> sooo jealous, hope the seats work out for ya!


Yeah I can't wait to get them in my car myself, I've had them for about 8 months and have been too busy to finish the custom bracket for them. I'm using Porsche 911 sliders and I'm gonna have the tabs welded to them to get them as low as they can possibly go.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

raddo said:


> Yeah I can't wait to get them in my car myself, I've had them for about 8 months and have been too busy to finish the custom bracket for them. I'm using Porsche 911 sliders and I'm gonna have the tabs welded to them to get them as low as they can possibly go.



Well post up some progress or do another thread for them, I only dream of owning recaro A8s. Ive come close to buying them twice but shipping them to Canada is outrageous.

:beer:cheers


----------



## maldhaheri (May 19, 2014)

*looking for MOnza grey or monza black fabric*

hi guys,
sorry to bring this thread back. I am looking for monza grey or monza black (fabric only) for 2 seats.
I believe my seats LX recaro monza grey like the ones in this link http://jdm-car-parts.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/B3kh3WgB2kKGrHqFjkEpfbFvNJBMmsecT7R_12.jpg

looking for NOS or good quality replica.

pm sent to a2coupe2a but no reply yet.


_a2coupe2a_ said:


> That is black monza and we are actually already having it made. Should have it in about 2 months.


please pm if you can help

regards,
Maldhaheri


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

a2coupe2a is no longer in the buss. He said he had to get a real 9-5 job due to health reasons.


----------



## maldhaheri (May 19, 2014)

*Monza grey or Monza black fabric Recaro*



petethepug said:


> a2coupe2a is no longer in the buss. He said he had to get a real 9-5 job due to health reasons.


sorry to hear that  . I hope he gets better.

if anyone can help, please PM. i am rebuilding my car and want the fabric so bad.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Had to bring this dead pic back from 2012



G535 said:


> I'll play


----------



## sedivakk (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi guys. I´ve bought a pair of recaro seats which i want tu put in my rado. And cause I´m curious, I want to know, where they came from. 
Can someone help me fiugure this sh*t out?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

mesh headrest recaros...

Those came from a way back machine. They're beautiful and in perfect shape. Vacuum them and get some fabric protector (like Scotchgaurd) on them before you use them. The BMW 320 is, Izuzu Impulse Turbo, Early Audi coupe and fox body Ford Mustangs had em. 










HA! Joe Izuzu! Damn, RWD, intercooled turbo, packed with every option and some suspension goodies from Lotus (GM owned them and most of Isuzu for a while) on a GM platform. Don't forget the Orig body was designed by Giugiaro for VW and they bailed. He sold it to Isuzu and morphed it into this. Obviously, a decade later the Scirocco morphed into the Corrado with amazingly similar proportions.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Just read this thread in it entirety, I was originally looking for some info on the plastic pieces around the OEM bases and found out that they are no longer made. Great looking seats in here, let's keep it alive!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Just joined the club. Picked up some gen 2 a8s that I will get recovered.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Baller!!


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Dimmu said:


> Baller!!


I am still in shock that I even own them. Wasn't looking to spend $$$$ on seats but an opportunity arose and I couldn't say no.


----------



## atekind (May 17, 2004)

*Dude!*

Ahhh! A8's! Nice score dude!


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

anyone know where/if you can get the material for these ones? the center bit of one of the backs is a little worn, as well as a bit of bolster wear. would love to fix it and make these ones minty fresh.


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

boner said:


> anyone know where/if you can get the material for these ones? the center bit of one of the backs is a little worn, as well as a bit of bolster wear. would love to fix it and make these ones minty fresh.



I tried getting the material because i wanted to use the same material and recover srd's in it to match the rear seats. apparently no longer available. Talked to sbatens(?) i believe and he said

"hi,
no fabric is nla for a while now. if it would be available i would know, looking for it for me 2
srr
sam "

I was informed my best bet was to find an old set (i dont want to harvest from my set) and take the fabric from it. Apparently the fabric also existed on some 90/91 ivory white gti's, i'm not sure how true this is though as i have yet to see it.

There are some fabrics which are "close" to the bolsters but the centre blue/grey material seems impossible 

if you do find it can you let me know?


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

Dorrado said:


> I tried getting the material because i wanted to use the same material and recover srd's in it to match the rear seats. apparently no longer available. Talked to sbatens(?) i believe and he said
> 
> "hi,
> no fabric is nla for a while now. if it would be available i would know, looking for it for me 2
> ...


ya, I have seem mk2s with at least very similar material.... it's been a while and most of the times I was in that car I was plastered.... i'll keep an eye out from time to time.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

I know where to get it I thiiiink,I know they have black stuff everyone wants and black leather it's on my other computer, I will look tomorrow or something.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

man, that would be seriously sweet!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That fabric is on the Canandian recaro's in my car.

It's a set that I got from vortex user Berto almost 12 years ago. Berto sold me a complete, minty set of matching rear seats with the center arm rest in that material too. The rear have been wrapped up in storage and never used. If you need the material from the front, rear or the complete rear seats lmk. Between the fabric in the back and the two fronts there's enough to completely restore two front seats. If you'r passenger seat is in good enough condition, you can restore the drivers side and use the matching rear seats. 

I have some extra foam in good condition if you need that too. I can part with it now since Zinni hooked me up with a seller in Germany. He had a complete OE black recaro leather front seat less the base. I've finally have enough OE black recaro foam, skin and electric seats make two complete leather recaro seats for the front. I can part with the Canadian OE cloth now.

The drivers side butt cushion has abrasion wear but completely intact. That same seat has a tired bolster next to the door. The p/s seat upholstery is 9/10 but dusty since it's fabric. Most people soak the material and air dry it to clean when a recover is done.


----------



## RUFG60 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi!

Bought new seats for my Corrado. They belonged to an Evo 6. Condition is very good. Could say 9/10. Don't dig the blueish color, but hey, in the future I could wrap them in color I really like. Haven't done any photos of mine yet, but just for illustration:









Really like the shape of the seats!

I heard that it is possible to install seat ventilation/cooling to them and also a lever, so I can still reach to my back seats. Could someone direct me to somewhere? Thank you! 

Currently don't have vent holes in the seat padding, but If I could fin some info. I would definitely consider this mod.

Tried to google these things but didn't find nothing...


----------



## RUFG60 (Dec 26, 2011)

This thread is dead? 

All these Recaro seat brackets will fit with bolts through the floor? Or I am getting something wrong... Really don't want to make holes or weld something (ruin the oem look of the floor).


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

RUFG60 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Bought new seats for my Corrado. They belonged to an Evo 6. Condition is very good. Could say 9/10. Don't dig the blueish color, but hey, in the future I could wrap them in color I really like. Haven't done any photos of mine yet, but just for illustration:
> 
> ...


Look great. I have a set of Evo 9 seats for my rado to go in whenever I get the chance.


----------



## RUFG60 (Dec 26, 2011)

What is the center piece fabric of these Evo 6 seats? Is it alcantara? Some sort of leather? Soon will post some pictures of these seats in my rado


----------



## RUFG60 (Dec 26, 2011)

Seems that this thread is dead... But I leave my mark here. Maybe it is helpful to someone in the future 

So, bought Evo 6 seats, like I already wrote.

Because the Recaro seat mounts to Corrado were really expensive and It looked like the sitting position would be much higher than with Corrado OEM seats, it wasn't an option to me. And the last thing was that I didn't want to ruin the floor and to keep the option to easily change the Evo6 seats with Corrado OEM seats.










So I got two Jetta Mk2 blank seats which I cut into pieces.










Drivers seat had option to adjust the height but it was impossible to keep it. We cut it three times lower and weld it together again and again because the seat was still too high. In the end, if the frame was epic low I was satisfied with the height. Basically now the sitting position is same as with the OEM Corrado seats. It was necessary to shorten the front/back railing to have a clearance for the Evo seat. At first the angle of the seat was really extreme, so with second try we managed to get really good angle for the seat.










I love those seats. They are very comfortable and the looks of the car changed a lot.


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice job on the brackets!
How do you get to the back seat?


----------



## RUFG60 (Dec 26, 2011)

pako said:


> Nice job on the brackets!
> How do you get to the back seat?


Right now I don't . But there is an easy way. Some two door cars have also had these seats and it is pretty easy modification.
https://www.facebook.com/broomfish/...4201544459/433499800019896/?type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Flocked dash, that's cool, I was gonna do it 3-4 years ago than just said **** it, even got the machine and everything to do it, well my friend got everything.


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

Not Recaro, but I find these the best aftermarket seats in terms of match to stock interior:


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Too bad that this guy would not ship: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Corrado-E-Re...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

$310(281 Euros) would never buy the bases. If I had found the listing earlier I would have tried to set things up where I bought UPS and he just packaged them. Oh well.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

bump this back up for some fresh pics


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ bananas. 



I think this has probably been beaten to death already but I apologize if it was covered in this thread as I didn't see it when skimming through. How is the fitment and what bases do you need to use in order to fit recaro trophy/LS seats in a Corrado? Will the Wiechers sliding bracket work from EPP on those seats? Lastly, which more closely matches the look of the Canadian Spec OEM Recaros, the Trophy or LS seats?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I have the trophys in my corrado. I used the canadian recaro bases. The golf bases are set to high but people have modified them to fit


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

VRT said:


> I have the trophys in my corrado. I used the canadian recaro bases. The golf bases are set to high but people have modified them to fit


That's going to be the difficult part haha. Maybe I can hit up Tyler and see how easy it would be for him to find some sliding bases. I'm not looking for power...

Hopefully someone else can chime in with what they did to modify their seats to fit.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

page 2 or 3 has a link


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

1broknrado said:


> That's going to be the difficult part haha. Maybe I can hit up Tyler and see how easy it would be for him to find some sliding bases. I'm not looking for power...
> 
> Hopefully someone else can chime in with what they did to modify their seats to fit.


Read the thread from the beginning. Through a lot of trial and error, I designed brackets to work in Corrados for my Recaro Trophy seats. 
For awhile I made the brackets for folks, but it was more trouble than its worth to me, so I just posted up the specs here, and afaik Wedge Engineering still makes their brackets using my measurements. Good brackets, solid option, great price.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

g60racer said:


> Read the thread from the beginning. Through a lot of trial and error, I designed brackets to work in Corrados for my Recaro Trophy seats.
> For awhile I made the brackets for folks, but it was more trouble than its worth to me, so I just posted up the specs here, and afaik Wedge Engineering still makes their brackets using my measurements. Good brackets, solid option, great price.


Yep I actually bookmarked your thread. 

I found a set of near mint power base Recaros. As far as I'm aware, in your thread the modifications only need to be done on manual seat bases. Is that correct? The power bases should bolt right in with no clearance issues if you power the motor all the way down.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Re-read it again this morning after my coffee. I understand now the motorized bases have REMOVABLE tracks, and some don't. I misunderstood that after a few beers last night thinking there was no modification necessary if it had power bases.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Yep I actually bookmarked your thread.
> 
> I found a set of near mint power base Recaros. As far as I'm aware, in your thread the modifications only need to be done on manual seat bases. Is that correct? The power bases should bolt right in with no clearance issues if you power the motor all the way down.


The Mk2 power bases will bolt in, but even with them dropped all the way down they will be too tall. Like stick your head out the sunroof to drive tall.

Corrado bases would be ideal.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> The Mk2 power bases will bolt in, but even with them dropped all the way down they will be too tall. Like stick your head out the sunroof to drive tall.
> 
> Corrado bases would be ideal.


Do you know what people are charging for corrado power bases nowadays? Honestly I haven't seen any sets of them for sale and if they do, I bet they are ridiculous in price.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Do you know what people are charging for corrado power bases nowadays? Honestly I haven't seen any sets of them for sale and if they do, I bet they are ridiculous in price.


Sometimes they are hard to find without the rest of the seat attached. I would hit up some Candians you know and tell them you are paying in freedom units. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> Do you know what people are charging for corrado power bases nowadays? Honestly I haven't seen any sets of them for sale and if they do, I bet they are ridiculous in price.


$250-$350 plus shipping.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

1broknrado said:


> Yep I actually bookmarked your thread.
> 
> I found a set of near mint power base Recaros. As far as I'm aware, in your thread the modifications only need to be done on manual seat bases. Is that correct? The power bases should bolt right in with no clearance issues if you power the motor all the way down.


If you are referring to Corrado specific Recaro power bases, that is true. No modifications needed. 

If you are referring to Mk2 power bases, you still need to modify them as they are 2.5" too tall at the lowest setting. So unless you're 5'9" or shorter, you will be sitting at an unusually tall height for a Corrado.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Krazee said:


> $250-$350 plus shipping.


Show me where you found that. I was going to pay $700 for a set before I traded a refrigerator for mine.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

raddo said:


> Show me where you found that. I was going to pay $700 for a set before I traded a refrigerator for mine.


I paid $350-400ish shipped for mine and that was ~10 years ago. There was a set that just sold on the classifieds here recently and I think that was also in the $400 range, give or take.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

g60racer said:


> If you are referring to Corrado specific Recaro power bases, that is true. No modifications needed.
> 
> If you are referring to Mk2 power bases, you still need to modify them as they are 2.5" too tall at the lowest setting. So unless you're 5'9" or shorter, you will be sitting at an unusually tall height for a Corrado.


I'm about 5'9 and a half haha. So i'm going to test these out in the car first beforehand. The seller also said he already has some modified seat sliders to fit lower into a corrado that he would throw in for $100  His reason being "he likes to help out people with nice cars, and he thinks mine is sweet"


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

raddo said:


> Show me where you found that. I was going to pay $700 for a set before I traded a refrigerator for mine.


That's absolutely absurd. I'm sorry but no way am I paying $700 for a set of seat sliders. Just buy the wedge engineering ones for $200 a side with the dual locker mechanism.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

raddo said:


> Show me where you found that. I was going to pay $700 for a set before I traded a refrigerator for mine.


Ebay Germany

Including shipping they cost me $450.

Just because you were GOING to pay $700, doesn't mean $700 is the market rate.
Market rate is ~$500 shipped, typically. There are some under, some over, but most fall between $350-$550 *shipped*


----------



## VWGTX86 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ralliart edition off a Lancer Cedia Wagon Recaro seats.*

I got this for my Rado, I know the say Rallyart the idea is to wrap them and just leave the Recaro part, still havent set them up, I dont want to drill or weld them on so looking for a orginal setup way to put them on, i might use the original seats rails and have tme put on this ones, so everything will fit "original"


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VWGTX86 said:


> I got this for my Rado, I know the say Rallyart the idea is to wrap them and just leave the Recaro part, still havent set them up, I dont want to drill or weld them on so looking for a orginal setup way to put them on, i might use the original seats rails and have tme put on this ones, so everything will fit "original"


Those might be too wide to clear a Corrado center console. Just a heads up.


----------



## VWGTX86 (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks will look into it i got them and just set them aside, will have to look into that little detail thanks for the heads up...


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Krazee said:


> Ebay Germany
> 
> Including shipping they cost me $450.
> 
> ...


This was 3 years ago and they were from german eBay as well, they had all the plastic and switches. I looked again and it looks like the price is down. Thanks for keeping me in line


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Two sets oem Recaro seat heaters. Both from VWCP via Mechatecnic France. $292.40 for two seat backs and $188.00 for both seat base heaters. Won't have to do this job again so the $480 shipped price point sticker shock is temporary. It took exactly 30 days from  to  to .

As I suspected they did not arrive with the harness connector. That was a lucky $1.91 pinch for two of them when the order was placed. The first reskinned black leather recaro should be trimmed out next week. Thank you to the forum member who im'd me to skin the Ultraviolet fabric off one of the seats he needed. That got me motivated to get the seats out of the car and start working on it again. 

The other seat will be dropped off for its leather retrim once I see how the first one turns out.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The first Ultraviolet fabric recaro is back from the upholstery shop, but it has new foams and reskinned in leather. James referred me to this shop. It's Roberto's Upholstery in Costa Mesa. They also recovered my headliner and sunroof motor when I tackled the Passat moonroof swap a few years ago. They've been around since '65 in the same place and seem to know what they're doing... lol

Have been enjoying a set of heated Canadian Corrado Recaro seats in Ultraviolet cloth Berto sold on to me almost twelve years. Ran into a set of NEW NOS, OEM leather skins for a Recaro seat on the classifieds. Never knew they were made in leather. These changed hands from U.A.V. to 

Five or six years after finding that one, Zinni covered my azz found a matching leather Recaro and brokered an eBay deal from Germany to Austria and back to the States. Fortunately he packed it in bubble wrap. That protected the seat while it sat in the rain on the dock of the post office for two days. Yes Zeb, those are your NOS Corrado foams in that seat you reluctantly sold me when you sold your Corrado.

Anyone know the routing for the heater wires out the back of the seat bottom and backrest?


----------



## VWCorrado91 (Oct 9, 2002)

petethepug said:


> Thank you to the forum member who im'd me to skin the Ultraviolet fabric off one of the seats he needed. That got me motivated to get the seats out of the car and start working on it again.




You welcome and the seats look great!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Rarely seen Late Euro Scirocco/Late Canadian - Euro Corrado seat bases. Made to be sandwiched into coupes, they're as functional as they are rare. The height adjustment motor is built into ultra thin base. They're so well engineered and overbuilt that they'll easily outlast the Recaro seat frames well past three or four upholstery/foam replacements. 

The motor for the recline feature is bolted into the seatback of the Recaro seat frame. The left and right side have different part numbers because each bracket is specific to each side. Not sure if the same motor will fit into either bracket. 

This set is over priced even for todays current market value. They are missing every rare and vital cosmetic component:

Both front plastic trim/ motor cover (L # 535 881 457 - R # 535 881 458) 
Both side plastic trim/switch receptacles (L # 535 881 317 - R # 535 881 318)
All four Corrado specific tilt/recline switches (535 959 855 B)*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RECARO-SI...897399?hash=item4404e51237:g:QVwAAOSwcB5ZM7sT








*









*The Mk II Golf / Jetta bases that are only height adjustable aren't built to the same standards as the Euro/Can bases. I've been told that the Mk II Recaro bases will all and extra 1 or 2" into the overall height of a Recaro seat in a Corrado. I can't see that from these pics. I'm still going on faith about the height difference.*




































*Orrrr .....*

*Need NEW Recaro front leathers/bases and new rear Corrado leathers? Bids starting at only EUR 1.499,00*

*http://www.ebay.de/itm/CORRADO-ORIG...ITZE-INNENAUSSTATTUNG-SITZE-NEU-/182659961986*


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The upholstery shop killed the Recaro seat hinge covers that were almost ready to die. Mentioning this because they are available on eBay at Nick's site in Greece and Mk1autohaus.com. ECS is showing one side NLA. If your covers are toast, order new ones before they fall off the radar again.

*191 881 478*................................................*191 881 477*


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

petethepug said:


> The upholstery shop killed the Recaro seat hinge covers that were almost ready to die. Mentioning this because they are available on eBay at Nick's site in Greece and Mk1autohaus.com. ECS is showing one side NLA. If your covers are toast, order new ones before they fall off the radar again.


The 01C suffix ones are hard to get. The LX6 suffix are easily available, at any VW dealer. The difference is the LX6 is a little shinier. These are the same covers used on the regular Corrado seats. $25 each.
191 881 477 LX6 left side, no holes
191 881 478 LX6 right side, no holes


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

You the man! Did not know about the suffix. Looking at the old covers now. They are the typical Corrado seat covers so no spilled milk on replacing them since they were almost dead anyway.

The silicone or di electric grease is the way to go on lubing up the tracks for the seats. Wiped the rails and tracks clean with a disposable orange hand cleaner towel. All that that OE grease and white lithium I applied 10+ years ago is history. Used the stuff left over from the Passat moon roof resto/install to lube it back up. CRC in a tipped, aerosol can. It's a damn easy way to apply it only where it's supposed to go.

I'll post pics of the install after the new covers arrive. I got all OCD on figuring out how the wiring of the seats was routed through the upholstery, zip tied to the recline hinge and into the electric bases. Had to undo some of the upholstery because the shop ran the seat base heating element wire out the side instead of the back. This is the most significant upgrade this car has gotten to date. It puts the Neuspeed short shifter in 2nd place now.


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

i am looking to purchase a pair of Recaro's or something similar. If anyone has any leads on a pair that would work, i would appreciate it!


----------

